# Francis Chan at Desiring God National Conference



## Jared (Apr 1, 2010)

I had posted someting a couple of years ago here about closet Calvinists. I knew from listening to some of the stuff that Francis Chan said in print and on his churches podcast that he was reformed. But I had some naysayers on here doubting the veracity of my claim. 

Well, almost two years later, it seems he's coming out. He's going to be a featured speaker at this year's Desiring God National conference.

Of course, this was eclipsed by the news that shocked all of us, that Rick Warren would be featured at the same event. 

As Will.i.am says in the movie Madagascar 2: Escape 2 Africa, "anyways".


----------



## Christopher88 (Apr 1, 2010)

Has Chan come out and said he was reformed directly?


----------



## Jared (Apr 1, 2010)

As far as I know of, no. However, he did go to one of John MacArthur's Bible schools, and there is some very reformed language in the belief statement of his own Eternity Bible College. He quotes John Piper and R.C. Sproul in his book "Crazy Love". And I've heard him make some statements in some sermons that made me think that he was reformed-leaning.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 1, 2010)

The other alternative is that you're not required to be Calvinistic to speak at the Desiring God conference.


----------



## Christopher88 (Apr 1, 2010)

That is what I am thinking.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 1, 2010)

Since the Desiring God Conference is John Piper's conference I think it's his decision who he invites.


----------

